# Henry Jay?



## BJV (Feb 16, 2015)

Does anyone have any information about the Henry Jay Watch Company?

I've tried researching this brand, but find only vague statements on their website. The site also displays only one model (Submariner homage) with a blue face.

What intrigues me about this watch is its listing on Amazon with a 100% rating after 38 reviews, which I find astounding. 
https://www.amazon.com/Henry-Jay-St...01GQTWL5U/ref=cm_cr_arp_d_product_top?ie=UTF8


----------



## Paulo 8135 (Mar 29, 2012)

Paid reviews?


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

I remember the 'Henry J' car, a road apple with wheels.


----------



## BJV (Feb 16, 2015)

Watchbreath said:


> I remember the 'Henry J' car, a road apple with wheels.


I'm all too familiar with the auto. My Dad had a blue Henry J [the car; not the watch].


----------



## BJV (Feb 16, 2015)

paulopiper said:


> Paid reviews?


I concur that initially, a product may garner a few five-star reviews from people within the "company." But 38 out of 38 are five-stars. That at least stirs my interest.


----------



## kum (Feb 25, 2015)

For 60$, how much quality do you expect?


----------



## badindianswamp (Nov 21, 2015)

It is 60 bucks! What have you got to lose? Other than 60 bucks, of course!! I am sure it was made in the cheapest possible way so it could be sold at a profit at $60, but it looks like an expensive watch in the picture. You could buy two hundred of them instead of a two tone sub!! If I wear 10 of them at the same time, do I get 1000 meters of water resistance?


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

Expectations are high around these parts.


kum said:


> For 60$, how much quality do you expect?


----------



## BJV (Feb 16, 2015)

kum said:


> For 60$, how much quality do you expect?


I was only asking if anyone has any information on this brand...


----------



## zengineer (Dec 23, 2015)

Nicest Invicta homage out there.


----------



## John MS (Mar 17, 2006)

BJV said:


> I was only asking if anyone has any information on this brand...


I think you have been nominated to buy one and give your impressions.


----------



## BJV (Feb 16, 2015)

John MS said:


> I think you have been nominated to buy one and give your impressions.


Actually, I would give it a more serious look, but I already have too many blue-faced watches, and since I can only find that model, I was looking for another color, e.g. orange, brown, burgundy...

Hence my original question.


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

Not fond of the hue of that blue but in other dial colors, think it might be great. This was just a few bucks more and Id've paid more since it is damn nice for such a small amount . . .


----------



## BJV (Feb 16, 2015)

drhr said:


> Not fond of the hue of that blue but in other dial colors, think it might be great. This was just a few bucks more and Id've paid more since it is damn nice for such a small amount . . .


Handsome timepiece. I believe that has the reliable Seiko NH35SA movement.


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

zengineer said:


> Nicest Invicta homage out there.


naw, this is the nicest Invicta homage out there . . .


----------



## dbostedo (Feb 26, 2014)

drhr said:


> naw, this is the nicest Invicta homage out there . . .


Almost makes me wonder why Rolex makes so many homages of all the other watches you see out there, rather than trying to do something, anything, original. ;-)


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

dbostedo said:


> Almost makes me wonder why Rolex makes so many homages of all the other watches you see out there, rather than trying to do something, anything, original. ;-)


Indeed . . . at this point I buy based solely on best price since they all look the same ;-) . . .


----------



## kum (Feb 25, 2015)

Watchbreath said:


> Expectations are high around these parts.


Same as disappointments 
I'm old enough to know that there is not such things as cheap and good together.


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

The VW Beatle of the early and mid 60's.


kum said:


> Same as disappointments
> I'm old enough to know that there is not such things as cheap and good together.


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

BJV said:


> Does anyone have any information about the Henry Jay Watch Company?


I don't. However I did notice that it is powered by a "Henry Jay specialty miyota quartz movement". I'd like to see that.

My recommendation is to visit the Affordables forum and look for a "Best Submariner homage" thread and take it from there, rather than trying to track down the heritage of a brand that nobody has heard of and likely never will again.


----------



## BJV (Feb 16, 2015)

Chascomm said:


> My recommendation is to visit the Affordables forum and look for a "Best Submariner homage" thread and take it from there, rather than trying to track down the heritage of a brand that nobody has heard of and likely never will again.


I searched this site...and Google, Yahoo, Duck Duck Go, Amazon, ebay...and have found scant info. As I mentioned, even their website list one model. However, I will search Affordables again.


----------



## dbostedo (Feb 26, 2014)

BJV said:


> I searched this site...and Google, Yahoo, Duck Duck Go, Amazon, ebay...and have found scant info. As I mentioned, even their website list one model. However, I will search Affordables again.


I think maybe you missed Chascomm's point. He's not saying you'll find any info on Henry Jay watches... he's suggesting instead that you look at the many Submariner homage threads on WUS (which will yield very, very similar looking watches), and go with a recommendation based on that, as there will be a lot more information available about some of those brands.


----------



## BJV (Feb 16, 2015)

dbostedo said:


> I think maybe you missed Chascomm's point. He's not saying you'll find any info on Henry Jay watches... he's suggesting instead that you look at the many Submariner homage threads on WUS (which will yield very, very similar looking watches), and go with a recommendation based on that, as there will be a lot more information available about some of those brands.


 I'm not _that_ interested in another Sub homage. Rather, my curiosity about the Henry Jay is based exclusively on its 100% (now 40 for 40) 5-star rating, for a watch that no one's ever heard of.


----------



## kum (Feb 25, 2015)

Watchbreath said:


> The VW Beatle of the early and mid 60's.


And do you think it was cheap then? Don't tell me thatit had cost only 1700-1800$, please! 
For today's 13000-14000$ you can buy a better car than Beetle.


----------



## dbostedo (Feb 26, 2014)

BJV said:


> ... its 100% (now 40 for 40) 5-star rating, for a watch that no one's ever heard of.


I find that interesting too, from a curiosity stand point. But I don't feel it means it's significant, or that this watch is necessarily better than all the equivalents out there.

-- I don't think 40 (or 50, or 80) reviews is really that many; For instance, this Invicta Pro Diver has 1500 reviews, and a 4.5 star rating. If the HJ got to that many reviews with a higher rating, I'd find it very significant at that point.
-- We don't know what percentage of the reviews are paid for in some way (I suspect several, reading through them)
-- People's expectations play a HUGE part in whether they review the watch favorably. If they expect very little, it gets a high review for simple competence. I suspect if the watch becomes more popular and people with higher expectations buy them, you'd see the ratings drop. It wouldn't change anything about the watch's quality, but it would have a lower rating.


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

My new 66 was $1956 out the door, best car for the Coin at the time. It was slightly better than my 64 Karmann/Ghia, bought new also.


kum said:


> And do you think it was cheap then? Don't tell me thatit had cost only 1700-1800$, please!
> For today's 13000-14000$ you can buy a better car than Beetle.


----------



## kum (Feb 25, 2015)

Good luck in finding such things in these days. BTW... in today's money, your $1956 means $14550, which means a decent car (brand new) moneys.


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

Are you taking into account, purchasing power and exchange rates? My Karmann/Ghia was the equiv of 2633 oz. of Silver.


kum said:


> Good luck in finding such things in these days. BTW... in today's money, your $1956 means $14550, which means a decent car (brand new) moneys.


----------



## qwertyhilly (Jul 11, 2016)

i bought the watch about 2 weeks ago and i'm a really happy with it. I've paid 2-$300 for watches (invicta seiko citizen) that don't even come close.
i contacted the brand through their website they told me that the watch will be selling at full MSRP $199.99 its just lower since they launched on amazon so i bought it cause its a bargain.

iTS WORTH EVERY PENNY EVEN AT $200!!

the watch has solid stainless steel bracelet it has a screw down crown for water resistance 23K gold plated (yes real gold) great value for the price.

i think the price is still $60 now on amazon.

its a must have watch, especially for this price.


----------

